
The Internet’s most hated man - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/the-persecution-of-charles-carreon/
======
dllthomas
It should be noted that libel law in particular does treat attacks on
politicians differently than attacks on the rest of us, so Carreon's response
of "I am not a politician" (in response to the apparent discrepancy between
his ranting about Bush and his complaints about Oatmeal's ranting about him)
is actually not as ridiculous a response as it sounds out of context.

------
ahelwer
When did Ars start messing with the back button? Annoying.

~~~
adrianpike
Worked fine for me on Chrome. Possibly some ad network being evil?

~~~
ahelwer
Nope, once you scroll to the bottom of the article it loads some extra stuff
then you have to hit back an extra time.

